# cherokee or s-10 pickup



## Cherokee (Sep 14, 2007)

I was just about to put a Snoway plow on my Cherokee when I found an older s-10 pickup (1988 2.5 v-6) with a Meyers plow in great condition for less than it would cost me to put a plow on my jeep.

any suggestions? Is the s-10 with an older Meyers much inferior to the Cherokee with a newer Snoway plow.

I will be plowing small - tight driveways.


----------



## iceyman (Mar 1, 2007)

how much price difference?


----------



## Cherokee (Sep 14, 2007)

*cherokee or s-10 price difference*

I can get a used snoway installed for 2500.00 onto my cherokee and I can buy a 1988 s-10 pickup with a 6.5' meyers for about 2200.00 ( the s-10 has a 2.5 litre and is in excellent shape with no rust )

Is the snoway downpressure that much better than no down pressure with the meyers?

Also the meyers on the s-10 is a metal plow and the snow way for the jeep a poly.

Is the Jeep better for tight spots?

Is the 2.5 litre in the chevy a dog?

Lots of questions...aprreciate any advice.

Cherokee


----------



## festerw (Sep 25, 2003)

You know what problems or not your XJ has, I would be apprehensive about an (almost) 20 year old truck with questionable service history and how hard it has been plowed.


----------



## Cherokee (Sep 14, 2007)

*xj accessories*

Thanks for the advice Festerw re: cherokee or s-10. I do know my 98 Cherokee Classic and it's tight and doesn't need a thing - except a plow.

You mentioned that you have a full air lift suspension on your xj. Do you recommend air lift in order to carry the weight of the plow?

Firestone installs Air Bags? Are they any good?

Is your Snoway an ST or MT series? Poly or Steel? My Snoway dealer has a 6'8" Poly available used - not sure if it is an MT or ST. Is the MT too heavy for the Cherokee?

Cherokee


----------



## festerw (Sep 25, 2003)

I have an old DX series with the poly skin, pretty much the same thing as the ST series. The MT is probably a little heavy, but would probably be fine. 

If I had the suspension to do again I'd probably do the Airlift bags in the back and probably some Upcountry lift springs (Advance Auto part #CC782) for the front since I'm having problems with the front bags leaking at the connections.


----------



## the_experience (Feb 28, 2007)

I've always been curious about the plows on XJ's. It just seems to me that a unibody rig wouldn't be well suited to that operation, but clearly it works.

I would avoid that S-10. The 2.5 4 banger is a good engine, but it's a 4 cylinder. Did you possibly mean the 2.8 V-6? If so it really is a dog...a dog backed by a questionable tranny and t-case. The price you listed could get you more truck with a plow, atleast in my area.

Knowing what your XJ has been through and how it has been maintained is a huge advantage, as was pointed out before. I'd go that route.


----------



## fordmstng66 (Dec 27, 2005)

The money you would be saving on the S-10 would not justify what you would be throwing out the window paying for insurance on a second vehicle. Just my .02


----------

